# Article: Love can grow from lust



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

An interesting article I just read on msnbc... thought I'd post it and share.



> *First comes sex, then comes marriage? Love can grow from lust, study says*
> *By Meghan Holohan*
> 
> Questions about sexual desire and love have plagued humans for eons. While poets, musicians, and artists believe love lives in the heart, scientists know it exists in the brain. And sex? Apparently, that urge resides in the "little brain" or the bed or maybe a barn. It gets a little confusing what with those tired old adages about cows and free milk (or pigs and free sausage).
> ...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

> “Even love at first sight, can it happen? Of course it can happen," says Pfaus. "And when it does happen, do you want to play Scrabble with each other? When it happens, you normally want to consummate it.”


For those who don't understand the connection of sex and love, that sums it up.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Our marriage was based on lust... 47 days from meeting to marriage, yup, I'd say that was lust  We're going on 6 years this December. Not all a bed of roses though.


----------

